# anyone know any good reptile shops in south east england????



## ultimate DM (May 30, 2009)

i live in croydon which is in greater london/surrey and would like to know of any good reptile shops in south east england.:no1: thanks


----------



## Calz578 (May 10, 2009)

Crystal Palace Reptiles

Crystal Palace Reptiles .. Reptile Shop London UK.


----------



## ultimate DM (May 30, 2009)

Calz578 said:


> Crystal Palace Reptiles
> 
> Crystal Palace Reptiles .. Reptile Shop London UK.


lol thanks i live very verey close to there any other reptile shops as i regulary go to the crystal palace one, but thanks still.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Strictly Reptiles 

Unit E/ Oakwood Rd Croyden CRO 3US

020 8684 3232

Hope this helps never tried it and it just come as an address.


----------



## Jim_Fear (Oct 26, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Strictly Reptiles
> 
> Unit E/ Oakwood Rd Croyden CRO 3US
> 
> ...


Thats the one by Mayday hospital, its apparently not open to the public from what I was told by people on here but I've meant to give them a call and find out. There is one in Purley kind of between Purley and Wallington but I can't remember its name.

I always end up going to CPR as its only a 157 bus journey away


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you should prolly try Cold blooded in Rainham(Essex)


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Cold Blooded in Rainham and Animal World in Grays


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

imitebmike said:


> you should prolly try Cold blooded in Rainham(Essex)


+1 
place is awesome


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Scales and Fangs in Leigh on Sea, Essex.


----------



## b terry (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont keep reptiles and joined here as i have something to get sold, but my interest in other pets has made me notice there is a place at Clandon Park near Guildford that has a lot of reptiles and they always look nice. Think it is called Surrey water gardens.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Ameyzoo in Bovingdon,Nr Watford.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

b terry said:


> I dont keep reptiles and joined here as i have something to get sold, but my interest in other pets has made me notice there is a place at Clandon Park near Guildford that has a lot of reptiles and they always look nice. Think it is called Surrey water gardens.


Yes, thats my local one, staff are very knowledgeable and helpful although not a huge range of animals. They breed their own royal pythons (all normal) and sell the hatchlings at £85. Heres the link:

Surrey Water Gardens and Pet Centre


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Strictly Reptiles
> 
> Unit E/ Oakwood Rd Croyden CRO 3US
> 
> ...


usually open to businesses as far as im aware.....plus not a very pleasant place to visit...
supreme animal foods, lewisham (where i work) personally our rep section is top notch, if i may say so myself. and the staff really know their stuff :2thumb:


----------



## Armed_with_a_mind (Apr 20, 2009)

TC Reptiles in Ashford, Middlesex :no1:
TC Reptiles - Home


----------

